# Netflix app safe to use?



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

I have the Netflix app on my iTouch and want to use it on my new iPad, but the warning it gives about giving the 3rd party your account information is a little scary. Anyone had any problems doing this?


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I don't remember the warning you're talking about.  Evidently I clicked by it in blissful ignorance!  I've been using Netflix on my ipad since last April, and haven't had my bank account raided, nor been drowned under junk mail.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Good to know...was just a little concerned since Netflix has my cc info.


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

I have been using Netflix for several months on my iPad. It is wonderful and so far, no problems. If I was the only one in my household, I would dump the satalite but I only have one vote!


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

I love watching Netflix on my iPad!  No issues here!


----------



## arshield (Nov 17, 2008)

I love Netflix as well. And if I didn't have a brother in law living in my basement I would drop cable and just do Netflix too.  Not problem with the app. Don't remember the warning either.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

When putting this app on my iPad today I realized that I previously had the wrong app for Netflix. Found the right one and now it's all good....sorry for the confusion about the warning.


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

KindleGirl said:


> When putting this app on my iPad today I realized that I previously had the wrong app for Netflix. Found the right one and now it's all good....sorry for the confusion about the warning.


Which app is "the right app"?


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Vet said:


> Which app is "the right app"?


The actual "netflix" one. A while back someone pointed me to an app called "phone flix" and said that was for netflix....which it apparently does run from Netflix, but it requires a third party...which is where the warning came in. If you use the Netflix app you'll be fine.


----------



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

Yeah the phoneflix one was the old version, first put out by a third party before netflix fine tuned their current wonderful addictive app.  lol.  You could basically just mess with your que.  

We "listened" to a stand up comedy show while on the road coming home last night.. was absolutely wonderful to help get us through the 2 hour drive.


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

KindleGirl said:


> The actual "netflix" one. A while back someone pointed me to an app called "phone flix" and said that was for netflix....which it apparently does run from Netflix, but it requires a third party...which is where the warning came in. If you use the Netflix app you'll be fine.


Thanks.


----------

